# Downloading MMS over wifi



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a way to make this happen? Its a pita when your on the phone andget a picture and have to hang up and call them back. .


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

MMS goes through verizons data network, so there's no way around it with the droid x, that I've heard of.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for razorloves. I don't think there's anyway around it. You would have to have people send mms's to your email... that might be the work around.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, maybe if you were to construct a new radio that could do data and talk.... But for most of us, that's not exactly an option so maybe try what the guy above me said....


----------

